

Jeff Bezos Biography - sinzone
http://www.biography.com/people/jeff-bezos-9542209

======
zw123456
So cool, great start up story. Nice that he had parents that could afford to
invest $300K in his dream. Behind every great start up is some rich person who
handed someone a pile of money to get started. Bill Gates Mom was on the board
of directors of IBM. People forget that. Wouldn't it be interesting to see if
you could take someone who grew up poor and see if the same thing would work.

